# CDN moving to La Paz in need of assitance



## CDN_Johnny (May 14, 2011)

First I am new here and the Information available is overwhelming> In a good way. 
I have a few questions hoping to get some rather quick responses as we are expecting the move to La Paz, Baja Sur to happen by Mid July 2011. 

I guess I should mention that I am Canadian and my wife is a Dual citizen Mexican/Canadian.

Questions:

1)Importing Vehicles
a) Would it be easier if the Vehicles were in my wifes name.
One is a "Classic" 1987 Jaguar the other a 2009 F150 Pick-up 

2) We are moving from The Toronto Area and seem to be having issues finding a International Mover from the area that is intent on trucking through Laredo and shipping by container via Mazatlan to La Paz instead of a port of entry at the top end of Baja. i.e. Mexicalli
We have about 1,600 Cubic Feet of Items and would really like to have the Jag as part of the shipment if possible.
We have tried Allied and United so far. (They have moved to Chapala and D.F. but not to Baja)
Any suggestions?

Thank You in advance for any assistance.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Most Canadians I've met here in La Paz are from Alberta or British Columbia. You might try checking with international movers who work out of those provinces to see if they could offer more options.

Sorry I can't offer more help ... I know nothing about the car situation.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

One car per person is the limit in the interior of Mexico's mainland. If you are moving permanently, you might want to weigh the cost of replacement vs. the cost of shipping.


----------



## CDN_Johnny (May 14, 2011)

@ makaloco:
After hearing what the local Movers are saying I am starting to think that you might be correct.
"Contact a Mover from the Western part of Canada".
I guess we would have to move it out west first then on to mexico from there.? 
(This should be easier!)

Maybe somebody can recommmend a Mover from the Calgary area that has moved to mexico. I have family out there.

@ makaloco, I understand that Baja has different rules regarding Vehicles compared to Main Land Mexico.Can you briefly enlighten me?
If the vehicle enters a crossing along the Baja border (California/Arizona) is the process differnt than say Laredo?
(The owner is my wife a Mexican National returning after 15 years in Canada)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The process is entirely different for a returning Mexican citizen to import and nationalize a vehicle. She'll have to get the details from an Aduana website. Possibly, the Mexican Consulate can help, but they are often less than accurate with their information.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

CDN_Johnny said:


> @ makaloco, I understand that Baja has different rules regarding Vehicles compared to Main Land Mexico.Can you briefly enlighten me?


Sorry, but you couldn't have found a less knowledgeable person to ask! I moved here from Egypt, have never crossed the US/Mexico border by land, drive a Mexican-plated vehicle, and don't know any Mexicans with foreign-plated cars. From what I've been told by other foreigners, temporary import permits aren't used for the peninsula, and foreign registration has to be kept current. But even that could be different in the case of a Mexican owner.

If no one responds here, you might try asking on the "La Paz Gringos" Yahoo group, or on the BajaNomad forums. They might also know about moving companies.

Good luck … wish I could do better.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is true that 'things are different' in Baja and other 'free zones'. However, if you plan to stay for any length of time and might cross over to the mainland, perhaps by ferry, it would be wise to have passports, visas and proper automobile importation documents. Otherwise, you might have to drive all the way back to the US border.


----------



## CDN_Johnny (May 14, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> It is true that 'things are different' in Baja and other 'free zones'. However, if you plan to stay for any length of time and might cross over to the mainland, perhaps by ferry, it would be wise to have passports, visas and proper automobile importation documents. Otherwise, you might have to drive all the way back to the US border.


RVGRINGO
I guess you can say our move is somewhat "Permanent".


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In that case, I would suggest that the truck be in your wife's name and the Jag in yours. She can probably nationalize the truck and register it in Baja Sur, while you can keep the Jag as a Canadian car until you can permanently import it as an antique/classic. As a non-NAFTA car, that would be the only way.
Another reason to get visas is that you will want to enter Mexico on an FMM tourist permit and then go to INM's website and start the process to get an 'inmigrante familial' visa, which will allow you to become either 'inmigrado' or naturalized after two years, instead of five. That said, look into the Jag situation, as it will have to be either nationalized or out of Mexico when you change to either of those immigration conditions.
Buena suerte.
By the way, the officials at your crossing point into a free zone may not know much of these details, so study up and be prepared to politely insist. You can get the car permit online and could start the visa process at the Mexican consulate; having to finish it at your destination's INM office when you get there.


----------



## CDN_Johnny (May 14, 2011)

makaloco said:


> Sorry, but you couldn't have found a less knowledgeable person to ask! I moved here from Egypt, have never crossed the US/Mexico border by land, drive a Mexican-plated vehicle, and don't know any Mexicans with foreign-plated cars. From what I've been told by other foreigners, temporary import permits aren't used for the peninsula, and foreign registration has to be kept current. But even that could be different in the case of a Mexican owner.
> 
> If no one responds here, you might try asking on the "La Paz Gringos" Yahoo group, or on the BajaNomad forums. They might also know about moving companies.
> 
> Good luck … wish I could do better.


Makaloco, if you don't mind! Maybe you can put a few hint's at some of the Canadians that you might know down there to respond. That is if they are on here. 
Thanks


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you enter through the states Baja California or Sonora no Temp. Vechicle Permit is neccessary...
In Baja California and BC Sur there is no need for a Temp.Vehicle Permit, an FMM is required for your length of stay...If you desire to take one of the cars by ferry to the mainland all you do is get the permit in La Paz or Santa Rosalia...


----------



## La Paz (May 16, 2011)

CDN_Johnny said:


> First I am new here and the Information available is overwhelming> In a good way.
> I have a few questions hoping to get some rather quick responses as we are expecting the move to La Paz, Baja Sur to happen by Mid July 2011.
> 
> I guess I should mention that I am Canadian and my wife is a Dual citizen Mexican/Canadian.
> ...


In 2000, United moved all my possessions & household goods from Portland, OR to La Paz via TJ. I'm assuming that it's just your local United agent that might not have experience with a Baja move. There is an International division (for United at least) & they'd be the best bet for current & accurate information. Ask your local agent for contact information for the International division. They can also provide you with a detailed list of do's & don't in what you're allowed to have in your shipment (i.e., candles are considered flammable/combustible & not allowed, lumber is not allowed, dirt/plants, potting soil, etc. not allowed). Also, you are required to have an itemized list of ALL the contents of the shipment accompanying the shipment, including make model & serial number on all electronic items/appliances....in triplicate & translated by a certified translator. 

I'm not sure about crossing Canada to the US, but I do know that my shipment had to be handed off to a Mexican carrier at the border in TJ. My shipment had a complete itemized meneja de casa & was not subject to any importation costs. You'll have to do some research to see which would be most advantageous in your particular case....one-time tax-free importation under an FM3 or FM2 in your name, versus whatever rules apply to your wife bringing personal possessions & household items in as a citizen. You cannot import household possessions under the one-time, tax-free rule on an FMM (tourist visa).

Makaloco is correct in referring you to the Yahoo La Paz ******'s site, there was a recent post by a Canadian who moved a classic Vette down here from the frozen north & who went through all the Mexican Consulate hoops. I know that he ended up driving the Vette down as the most secure & cost-effective way of getting it here. If you can't find a way to ship that you're totally comfortable with, you might consider driving both vehicles down, you in one & your wife in the other & caravan together....that way, you could also carry smaller irreplaceable items with you in both vehicles. Also, vehicles cannot be imported on an FMM; FM3 or FM2 is required, along with a Mexican driver's license. It might make more sense to drive them down & once you get situated here then get Mexican DL & initiate the importation process here through Aduana at a later date. 

My assumption is that you'll be flying in & having all your possessions shipped? Be prepared....all my possessions went into storage well-packed, but my shipment got the red light at the border & many, many boxes were opened & inspected....sadly, the things which were inspected were NOT re-packed with the original care, so there was some damage & breakage. My oak & leather sofa which had left Portland crated arrived in La Paz totally "nekkid" & the guys lifted if off the truck here by the leather over-stuffed arm rather than the solid oak arm frame & the weight of the couch tore the leather!  So I strongly recommend for anything really high value or antiques/family heirlooms/irreplaceable/sentimental items, that you try to figure out a way to either be at the border during the inspection process to repack securely or carry them yourself.


----------



## CDN_Johnny (May 14, 2011)

La Paz

Thank you for the Info very reassuring in it's way 

Some of the Movers are starting to see it my way 
I guess they are/were comfortable with the Brokers in Laredo as they have ove to Lake Chapala, D.F., and the main land industrial areas.


----------

